# Sick frog?



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Hey guys hoping you could put me at ease. 

Bought a 1.2 set of Bronze/green Aurautus. (well we're pretty sure its 1.2, i was sold them as a "breeding" trio, but I have yet to get any eggs out of them.) anyway... I had them in QT tub, ate great no problems. spent about 1 week there. then tranfered them to an open temp tank (used to house a pair of leucs before they where upgraded to a bigger tank 40B vert) 

They've been in there about 3-4 weeks now doing good everyone gets in line and eats no problems, I supplement with Rephashy sups (varying every day between the vitamins and the calcium +icb, sometimes i'll mix the two)

anyway this one has been worrying me.. for as much as they eat it's awfully .. skinny? the other two are plump (I'm assuming they are the females the one here is most likely the male in question) but even being a male it's just a little disturbing, but these are my first Aurautus so i'm still getting used to them.. especially at adult size compared to my leucs and mantellas. 

so if anyone could chime in on how "he" looks and if I should be concerned. habitually he acts fine.. eats, drinks, poops, hangs out w/ the other two. comes out for feedings.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

You can qt him to another tank and try bringing him up to speed.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

He doesn't look thin to me. Thin to me is when the head is wider than the body if you're looking down on them


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> You can qt him to another tank and try bringing him up to speed.


Thanks for the quick reply. 

my question would be. "to what end?" He eats great, and definitely doesn't miss out, he's getting no less then the other two. I see no reason to stress him if there's no benefit that he's not already receiving. unless we're thinking a specialized diet.. in that case.. suggestions?


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will by NO means begin to submit that I have anywhere near a fraction of the knowledge that one needs to be successful in this hobby but in the 9 months that I’ve been keeping frogs I have learned a few Holy Forking Grail Rules!!!!

1. Patience is PARAMOUNT!

2. Stress Kills! (You mentioned that you would not want to stress this frog by quarantining him...In my personal opinion a solitary frog is a "stress free frog”!!! Other frogs are dicks! Male or female! Females MUCH more!!! Quarantining him in his own little 10 gal with plenty of food, hiding places, a solid bio-rhythm i.e. Lights on 12 hrs/no direct sun, Lights Off as in OFF Cool dark room of his own, and humidity above 75-80 percent should all work well)

3. People LIE!!! Where did you get this Trio? Have you bought from them before?

4. When in doubt...do a fecal! (Send it to Dr. Frye ! 
Dart Den • Login
Or a local vet that does herps/fecals)
5. A trio is not always great! I read this massive post by the guy who owns Froginajar about his skinny, sick Veradero that was a 3rd wheel and he was perfect after 17 days alone!

I am about to become a firm believer in “Preventative Deworming” if I get the right answer back from a couple of very well-known herp vets, I have gotten a formula used by a professor at a New England University that he maintains his stock with quarterly and has been keeping PDF’s for over 20 years! I hope this bit of info helps. It is the best advice I can give at my very new level of knowledge.

John


----------



## Goji (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't think he is skinny.I have nicaraguan auratus and my male is smaller than the female. Keep an eye on him and if you notice him getting smaller or that he is hiding then I would move him. As long as he is eating good and he is active I wouldn't worry.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Hey thanks for all the input, definately put me more at ease. 

John - thankyou for sharing your pointers, all definately great pieces of advice. My main reason was to see if I needed to be concerned or not, I had not had the PDF long enough to have become accustomed to his size, nor am I familiar w/ the physical characteristics of the Aurautus Species (outside of research). So i just wanted some input before going crazy lol. 

As for who I purchased it from, I won't say names as I don't want any undue bad karma his way. However I will say He is a VERY reputable sponsor on this site with nothing but solid positive reviews. I contacted him BEFORE the expo regarding this trio, and he agreed to have them there for me. It wasn't a spur of the moment, here's a sucker I can pawn these frogs off as well. Also got a couple of other opinions at th e show from some other Froggers that where hanging out (almost had to fight one off of my soon to be frogs) 

So I will continue to monitor, worst case scenario I leave him in this tank when I transplant the 2 females to the new Tank that's just waiting on stable temp/humidity.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

John1451 said:


> I will by NO means begin to submit that I have anywhere near a fraction of the knowledge that one needs to be successful in this hobby but in the 9 months that I’ve been keeping frogs I have learned a few Holy Forking Grail Rules!!!!
> 
> 1. Patience is PARAMOUNT!
> 
> ...


In my opinion that frog is thin, and should at the very least be isolated and offered extra protein food items like termites and fruit fly larvae. John's post has some good suggestions you should consider, Bill


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> In my opinion that frog is thin, and should at the very least be isolated and offered extra protein food items like termites and fruit fly larvae. John's post has some good suggestions you should consider, Bill


Bill thanks for the additional input. I have ordered some termites as the thought a protein rich diet appeals to me. I will probably QT him, when I move the other two to the new enclosure I've set up for them. (2nd day w/ solid stats on temp humidity, 73*/82% yay)

Also I found this today while misting:



First clutch from my trio.. granted it's only 2 eggs, and 1 definately seems bad. Other looks good into development. I've pulled the dish out for rearing. 

Assuming I have a 1.2 (pretty solid assumption) would the male (sick frog in question) be breeding if he was ill? I'll still pull him for QT when my termites get in as the thought of a plump guy is pleasing versus this "questionable" frog.


----------

